# Pudding vs mousse



## missjanet22 (Sep 13, 2008)

My recipe calls for a package of mousse and I can only find a sugar free one that has ingredients I'd rather not use. Does anyone know if you can whip pudding to be more of a mousse consistency?


----------



## ironchef (Sep 13, 2008)

missjanet22 said:


> My recipe calls for a package of mousse and I can only find a sugar free one that has ingredients I'd rather not use. Does anyone know if you can whip pudding to be more of a mousse consistency?



Try whipping up some egg whites and then folding the pudding into that. I've never tried it, but that might work.


----------



## luvs (Sep 13, 2008)

i'd fold sweetened, whipped- whipping cream into your pudding, then pile into dessert dishes.


----------

